# My first planted tank



## Derrick110183 (Jul 28, 2016)

Here is a better pic the morning after with everything settled 



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrick110183 (Jul 28, 2016)

Lol side view



Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BryanV (Aug 13, 2016)

It looks really good. Question though, will pool sand be a good substrate? I've heard sand needs to have plenty of biological material in before it's worth using.


----------



## Kya (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks beautiful! I love those stones.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice! That will look great when the plants fill in. Sand is a great substrate.


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks very good for a first. Get some Osmocote Plus to put in the sand for nutrients.


----------



## Derrick110183 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you all the stones and the large drift wood are off the Shores here in Georgian Bay. I did in fact make some osmocote tabs. Most of the swords and crypts melted away but are starting to grow back nicely I'll post another pic when's it's more grown in 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

